# Swift Factory Visit 26th January 2008



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.
I have had a quick look but can not see a posting re recent swift visit if I have missed it sorry, anyway here for what it's worth is my thoughts on the day.

I had no idea of what to expect, the Caravan Club told me two years ago that U.K. caravan production was a "cottage industry" Having seen the Swift operation, that's one hell of a cottage!!

We set off on Saturday in the company of the other M.H.F. members a welcome cup of tea was provided on arrival, and soon we were off for the tour, The site, is huge, the production methods impressive the whole area is as clean as can be expected given the materials used to make up a caravan or motorhome. From what I saw beauty is not skin deep there is some serious engineering under the shiny exteriors. We were also treated to lunch after the tour.

As I have said very impressive indeed but, what grabbed my attention were the the guys that had given up a day off to explain how and why they did what they did. Now this was not a few people churning out a few feel good facts, no sir, this was the 'A' team proud of the company and their part in it's success, I think there were ten in all directors managers, and members of the design departments all in support of the Boss, [Peter Smith found time to join in,] and each other.

I spent a lot of my working life in manufacturing some may think I am over generous in my praise believe me I am not, these people are the life blood of a happy and successful company I have no reason not to believe that the same enthusiasm extended out on to the factory floor.

We set off early Sunday to visit Cambridge [Cherry Hinton C.C.site. well up to club standards with a bus running in to the city every 5mins an easy walk, away] while there I got to talk to fellow M/H. owners one with a new German Hobby the other had a new American Sunseeker R/V. The guy with the Hobby was having problems but because he imported it himself no U.K. dealer wanted to help him. The Sunseeker came from Brownhills in Birmingham, and had it's problems too but it seems [here we go again] Brownhills were not supplying the service the owner felt they should.

On the way home I got to thinking was I happy that we owned a British built motorhome, was I confident that there was support over and above the dealer and the legal processes. Yep, you can bet on it, I am the happiest bunny in the hutch. Just think 4 years ago I said no more Swift products for me, I take it all back every last word.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Look at
Other comments at end

Steve


----------

